# Fire Eel Q's & A's



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So Recently I have aquired a beauty Fire Eel. 

Havnt really measured him yet, but eyeball maybe 12-13inch..

Anyways I know there is some members that own Fire Eels on BCA

I want to hear what they eat, funny stories, you name it.

More info the better 

thx beN


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

mine eat bloodworms and prawns, wont touch much anything else.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

after awhile it will eat right out of your hand.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm.. ive tried giving him blackworm & he doesnt seem to be all over it like the stingray ..

i wonder if he is still sorta shy..


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah it took awhile for mine to eat anything but bloodworms. i have 2 actually and the other one i have didnt take to the prawns until months after the other. ill try and get pics of both to show the difference, its nuts actually.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

try and hand feed it the blackworms


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hand feeding is a little tuff in my big tank.

it doesnt really offer any space to get your whole arm in there.

plus you have to always keep your eye on the ray or soon to be ray(s)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

mine as soon as i walk up to the tank it will come check it out, i can just put my hand in a bit and it will come and take the prawns. maybe put it one of your smaller tanks and get it used to feeding out of your hand.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot to tell you i lost one of the little mono's the other day.  it was being picked on and before i had a chance to get it out and another tank set up it was gone. not too sure if my ornate bichir ate the remains or what happened.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy crap!..that sucks man!

well charles is bringn in more .. 

but they will be bigger.. dont know if they are for members though


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

hey ben, try some big earth worms any of the spiny eels i've kept love them. scallops work well also


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought one that was 28 inches he would eat like mega prawns like 9 to 10 a day. if you have troubles feeding. live earth worms go out on a rainy night you will get so many worms


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

my 2 fire eels like to eat shrimp,smelt,red wigglers, blood worms and squid. when they were shy i used a turkey baster to gently push the blood to them and slowly but surly they started getting used to the baster after they were comfortable with my baster and my hand i defrosted the blood worms in a small bowl and then i would put the shrimp to kinda soak up the blood worm juices  i did the same thing with the squid and smelt and now they love them. now they pretty much eat anything i put in there  they absolutely love red wigglers and shrimp. there by far are my favorite fish ive kept  good luck with yours. there amazing fish.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this is great input thanks guys!!!

im going to try the squid & scallop..i have tried blackworm & prawn so far.

he loves hangn out in this bush i have in there. 

as for the earthworms outside @ night is not such a good idea.. if that lawn or any lawns around it are sprayed with crap , then worms would have made lunch of that lawn, which would then probably kill whatever fish that would eat that particular earthworm. too risky for stingrays if you ask me


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

mine eat prawn same as pig! have 16 " long , and he dont feel shy! he go up swimming while he know i am feeding! but just add 2 eel , they very shy! still dont eat , hidding, just try feed prawn tonight, just smell it, but still dont eat.. 
will try again......


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If it doesn't eat anything else yet beside bloodworms. I recommend NOT letting it get addicted to bloodworms or any worms. If you let it get addicted to bloodworms or any worms, you will have a hard time feeding it once it grows to 2 feet or more as you will need a lot of worms to fatten it up. A skinny fire eel becomes very shy. I recommend scallops, smelt and prawns/shrimps to let it grow much faster. Mine eats 10-15 prawns a day. His a fat one too, thicker than my arm.


----------

